# Solved: Windows 8 release date?



## mangoh (Aug 29, 2011)

Has there been any news?

Any announcements?

Also do you think it would be hard to update a computer currently running XP to windows 8?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

All hints and rumours point to Octobersish 2012.
Update from XP. I very much doubt it. But you will be able to set a dual boot with another aprtition/HD, until you get accustomed to the new features.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

According to MS the Beta should be released next month. http://news.yahoo.com/microsoft-bring-kinect-windows-pcs-095449795.html If I read this article correctly.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

True. That is the only the Beta, of course. After that should come the RTM, and then the retail release.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

The Beta should have closer to final release features one would hope.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Another bit of news in that artical is the support in windows for the Kinect Sensor. Which might just make it so that a touch screen for desktops is not absolutely needed for Metro to work.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

mangoh said:


> Also do you think it would be hard to update a computer currently running XP to windows 8?


What are the hardware specs of your computer?

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ichimaru (Feb 28, 2012)

As you can see probably tomorrow we have an anouncement, if not tomorrow then in a couple days we will have beta version... _So keep walking _

*Consumer Preview*

Microsoft announced that the Windows 8 Consumer Preview and Windows Server 8 Beta will be released in late February 2012, along with the Windows Store Beta.Microsoft has since stated that the consumer preview will be released on February 29

Source: Wikipedia


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Microsoft will hold an event at Mobile World Congress (MWC) in Barcelona on February 29th to launch the Windows 8 Consumer Preview between 3PM and 5PM (Central European Time)
It's expected to be available late tomorrow or maybe Wednesday Morning


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The Beta Version (renamed Consumer Preview) is expected to show up tomorrow .. Here
You might be right about the Final Version (RTM)


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

It is now available at http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/iso


----------



## ihatesteam (Feb 21, 2012)

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/02/29/us-microsoft-windows-idUKTRE81S1JF20120229


----------

